# Question, is it true that after ur baby, sex is always better than b4 ?



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

Well I already heard during pregnancy sex is a knock out, for some MEANING GREAT , but I even heard like after the couple of weeks months or whatever, ur sex life is like HOT , got one answer from one of my friends who loves sex a lot, she said just knowing that her man and herself created a lil cutie turns them on hmmm :scratchhead: , as when she was pregnant with her baby just knowing that they got something in there also turned them on :scratchhead: it could be true but I find that answer to be very funny LOL, but her answer is simple being pregnant or having a baby is a turn on, "to her" 

Well this is just something we were talking about I hope I put it in a very understandable way, but as my question b4, 

Is sex better after u have ur kid like right after like b4 they could talk? 

And my other question do u guys agree with my friends answer I know its a turn on for her, but is it a turn on for any body else and how? LOL.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't remember, but from what I heard, it is true. 

I was the same before and after I had my son. 

I know how to achieve orgasm myself.

Do you know where you most sensitive part is? 

Focus on it and stimulate it buy rubbing yourself against your husband's cxxx. You are on top of him, lying down, face to face, what helps me the most is I put my hands under his bum and make his cxxx deeper in my puxxx. Focus on your G-spot, watch some porn to get yourself very aroused first if you want to come even quicker. It doesn't take long to achieve an orgasm, two or three minutes maybe, but you have to be comfortable with each other. Your husband loves you, he will let you do it on him. My husband loves it that I am like this. 

Every time when I want to come, this is what I do to achieve my orgasm, I save him a lot of work. And I don't need to feel bad that he doesn't last long. 

My husband only made me come once in seven years if he is doing all the work.

Please try to learn to come by yourself.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Sex is better for me now after having kids. It's improved with each child. Having an IUD is not so hot though, he can't go as deep as I like.


----------

